# Forever 21 online RANT!



## MakeUp4U (Oct 23, 2012)

On September 21st I made an order because they were having an AWESOME sale (everything on sale was an extra 50% off). I received an order confirmation the next day which was a Saturday. I thought I would receive a shipping confirmation the following Tuesday but I didn't, I waited an entire week before I contacted Forever 21. They said it would be shipped immediately. One or two more weeks passed and still nothing I was starting to think it wasn't coming. On October  10th I received an email stating that 12 of the 30 things I ordered were out of stock, which if they shipped when they should have wouldn't have been out of stock... Finally October 18th I received the shipping confirmation. I got the purchase October 22nd! I didn't receive everything because like I said things went out of stock:/ I will never order from forever21 again I much rather drive an hour to get to the store...


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeUp4U* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On September 21st I made an order because they were having an AWESOME sale (everything on sale was an extra 50% off). I received an order confirmation the next day which was a Saturday. I thought I would receive a shipping confirmation the following Tuesday but I didn't, I waited an entire week before I contacted Forever 21. They said it would be shipped immediately. One or two more weeks passed and still nothing I was starting to think it wasn't coming. On October  10th I received an email stating that 12 of the 30 things I ordered were out of stock, which if they shipped when they should have wouldn't have been out of stock... Finally October 18th I received the shipping confirmation. I got the purchase October 22nd! I didn't receive everything because like I said things went out of stock:/ I will never order from forever21 again I much rather drive an hour to get to the store...


I can relate! But I waited 3 weeks and called to find out they had Warehouse issues and the package I bought for my vacation would not arrive on time.. I canceled my order but just doing that took a great deal of effort since one of their reps hung up on me.  The refund also took 10 days before I got it.  I feel the same no online orders for me I will go to the store.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 24, 2012)

literally EVERY time I order from F21, they fudge up my order. First time I ordered, they had a BOGO sale--of course, my free item conveniently went OOS so they shipped the other item full price. Took me three weeks to get a 50% discount on the first item (I mean, I wouldn't have ordered it if it wasn't BOGO).

Second time I ordered, I received an email stating a lot of my sale items were OOS. The last time I ordered, a month ago, they didn't even send me an email! I just got my box, and the two things I was most excited about, weren't included. Not to mention, it took almost a month from the order date to arrive.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> literally EVERY time I order from F21, they fudge up my order. First time I ordered, they had a BOGO sale--of course, my free item conveniently went OOS so they shipped the other item full price.


 This happened to me too! I had thrown in the second item because it was the same price as the pair of shoes I actually wanted, I didn't even want the top, but of course I was only sent the top at full price. I hate going into F21 stores because they're always so disorganised and crowded, and I thought ordering online would be a better option. Now I've just taken to avoiding F21 completely. There are several other stores that also have cheap and cute clothes without the headache.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate how I was emailing them to ask about a product and they didnt answer me until 2 weeks later!!! By then I had already bought something else and it took forever to get here. I dont live close to a F21 and when i visit it is always full of people and clothes are thrown everywhere


----------

